

Scholar Karen King finds ancient reference to 'Jesus wife' - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19648862

======
lifeisstillgood
I was a bit reluctant to post this - it is not trolling, honestly.

I am fascinated by the early Christian Church and its role in Rome. I am
really not trying to start a flame war (if HN have those) over Jesus'
religious status, but just to flag up there has been some interesting, but not
definitive, movement on roles of women in early church and how their history
got edited over time (esp near 365AD)

Anyway, some links of interest

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gospel_of_Jesus%27_wife>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karen_Leigh_King>

In expectation of link being dead before I type this :-0

